# Your semi-regular Nippa squee!



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

....... squeee he is stinkin adorable and fluffy. He looked like he was loving it!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nippa is just gorgeous and you can see the delight on being "free" for an hour on his face. Great Photos!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a cutie. What a happy cutie. 

Love that much of that frolicking was done with grass hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, I am almost positive he worked off the grass he ate during that hour just in his jaunts around the backyard!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He obviously did not figure out you were going to evict him from his paradise so quickly or he would not have used some of his eating time running around.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Should have seen the bolt he did when he saw me coming with his lead rope to take him out!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Laugh.

Smart boy was going to make you work at it to remove him from heaven.

How is His Cuteness doing at his driving training?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Have to finish paying off his harness before I can get started! Took him out for a walk after his play in the grass today, though. Just because he has had several months now with pretty much NO work so thought I would start fine tuning his ground manners while I wait for his harness.

Lucky too, he's forgotten all the manners he has ever been taught, haha.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Forgotten or just pretending he has forgotten? Grin.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

More than likely the latter. Little brat. 

In all fairness though, it didn't take much effort on my part to pull him back in to line. The brains are there, they're just well hidden by the attitude! Giggle.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Well protected by attitude...giggle. 

Not hidden.

I am so looking forward to the driving in training photos.

He will need a cute little ribbon on that tail nub of his.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually did some research and watching of videos the other day, learning how to plait tails like they do the draft horse tails! 

When it warms up enough to give him a bath I plan on giving it a shot!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww, hes adorable!! Love the second pic, lol....hes so cute!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What an adorable little squirt! Looks like he found his own little Eden. Why no pics of trying to remove him? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww! The cuteness is off the charts for Nippa!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

/dies from the cute.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

MHF, AB wouldn't let me post them if I had them. They would be proof that he can and does misbehave!

And, see now he's gone and made spooky keel over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He can come misbehave at my house. I won't tell! I'd even kick the dog out of the bed for him


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever said:


> MHF, AB wouldn't let me post them if I had them. They would be proof that he can and does misbehave!


Oh please. You can post them. I will think of an excuse why it is not his fault. :wink:



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> He can come misbehave at my house. I won't tell! I'd even kick the dog out of the bed for him


Um...no...Mine, he is all mine.....


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

He is so friggin cute!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He just looks so happy! I love you Nippa!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

omg! So fluffy!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww he is such a cutie! He is going to be stunning hooked up to a cute little wagon/buggy. ; )


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Omg he's so frickin cute and cuddly,i just want to squeeze him!!! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:d


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen anything cuter than him!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Fluffiest pony ever O.O

He's bloody cute!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a little HUNK, love him


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awww he's so adorable! I <3 them minis


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Nippa will be very pleased with all these compliments!

Live2ride - He's a Shetland 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I shared Nippa's pics with my daughter, HC. It's probably a very good thing you live halfway across the world or you'd have a very persistent 6 year old girl on your doorstep


----------

